# Feather Boa



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm posting a thread instead of pm'ing Jeff in case anybody else needs one of these.

Of all things that I need, I need a feather Boa!!!!! I looked at Hobby Lobby and wasn't thrilled with the ones that they have there.

I'm hoping that FE can help - Jeff, do you carry them in different sizes and colors? I need one to go with my 30's gown...

Many thanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

can you get to a costume store MW? I saw some at Halloween Express (thought of Jeff when I saw them).
http://www.halloweenexpress.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=boa&x=0&y=0


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice!! LOL
Too late in the year for me to get my hands on any Boas...sorry


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

http://www.windycitynovelties.com/epaysoft/cart/Category.asp?CatID=676&s_kwcid=feather%20boa|1211531162


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Haunti - I like the Halloween Express ones. One of those popped up pretty much around the corner from me so I'll take a look and see what they have in stock.

Funny how when people think of feather boas, they think of Jeff!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's because his wit is barbed, but he's soft and cuddly in his underwear!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> he's soft and cuddly in his underwear!


And you know this personally? LOL!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I saw a nice black feather boa at the "halloween store" (clever name huh) and it was $24.00!!! seriously, that is IMO to much to pay for a boa. got my orange and black one for 5 bucks at the casino and it is just as nice ;O)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

quality is definately an issue with boas. The cheaper ones seem to shed a lot more feathers in my experience, and end up looking sparse soon. The better made ones cost more, but have a better layering of feathers and they stay much better.

Found this out when I was dressing up in a corset, panties, high heels and using a boa for show after show.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Please tell me it was for a rocky horror picture show you were doing Sickie dear! :googly: LOL hehehehe


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yep. You guessed it. But I must admit, I loved wearing the outfits.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Ive got many feather boas off eBay- comes right to the front door 
I even got some cool orange with black tips!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, eBay has some great finds for boas. Some as cheap at 3-4 dollars!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Yep. You guessed it. But I must admit, I loved wearing the outfits.


Um and the pics of you dressed up in this outfit would be??????????????????? Would love to see this get up lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Most boas are marked up 500%. You shouldn't pay more than $18 - $20 for a top of the line piece.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll check out ebay for sure!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh Sickie Ickie you have got to post a pic!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

HHMMMM anybody remember this?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Funny SM, I knew this was going to happen as soon as SI mentioned he liked wearing...uh, special clothing!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry to disappoint everyone (especially Jeff since he's been constantly PMing me for my Rocky pics without clothes), but I usually don't keep pics of myself. Guess that doesn't make me sentimental in some ways? Seems all the other actors have scrap books, and I just shrug my shoulders. Whatever works for them, I guess.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a white one you can have if you pay the shipping... I dont know what you want though. There are lots here for sale at a place down the street. Show me a pic. Did you find what you want yet?


----------

